# The Dreamslayer



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

For fluff, here.

The first of my Lords I chose to do was the Dreamslayer.

Once the most stalwart and devout follower of the Nightbringer, her lust for carnage and her insane hatred of all those who were not Necrontyr led her across the galaxy and finally into the webway during the Necrontyr's final assault on the Old Ones. Battle was her home, and the twisted nightmares that plagued her memory only drove her deeper into her insatiable bloodlust. The Nightbringer gave a purpose to her anger, and in his name, she struck down countless leaders of enemy species until the Great Slumber, and now the culmination of the great works is at hand- With her mighty cleaver standing as the vanguard of the galaxy's eclipse.

Some basic modifications to the model:

I am using the Overlord model, as its a very nice model for customizing. I cleaned it up a bit, and standing it next to my Lychguard, realized how _small_ it was. So I got some hot water going, bent the weapon back into shape, and straightened the right leg to add more height. I also had to chop up both arms to get the pose I wanted. I am quite happy with the result.

I also meticulously removed the antlers. I hate the antlers.

Here is what I have so far:










For size comparison with some partially assembled models; Left, a Warrior. Right, a Lychguard.











As she is a counts-as Imotekh, I figured she needed a nasty-looking one-shot weapon. I took the particle caster and lopped off the barrel and the three canisters. Then I took an orb from a warscythe and stuck it on the front. Lastly, I mutilated a praetorian torso back, and put the two spines/ribs/things in the crescent shape and the three orbs where the canisters were.











The chest armor was a tricky thing. I wanted to underline the unmistakable effeminacy of the model, but seeing as the Necrons are just skeletons, it was very tricky to do without it coming of kind off sad/creepy. With that in mind, I decided to make a prominent piece of chest armor. Imotekh has a beastly save so some added padding wouldn't hurt the model, and the right pieces in the right places could underline that the Necrontyr now inhabiting this form was once female. I took two voidblades and diced them up, only keeping the guantlets, then I hollowed them out, angled them, glued them together,and stuck it on. I am very happy with the result.











A shot of the left arm gauntlet. The right arm and the torso are both heavily kitted out, so the left arm felt very flimsy in comparison to the heavily armed and armored everything else. Once again, voidblade glove.










A shot of the whole model.


TO DO LIST:
-Do a final cleanup on the model.
-Wait for my order from BitsandKits to come in so I can finish the end of the weapon. I'll be using a Dark Eldar Talos blade.
-Add 'flair' to the model. I will need that B&K order as it contains the Ghost Ark chair supports that will be attacked to the shoulders. 
-The same order also has more Milliput. I am out. With it I will do something with the head, as the baldness is really running contrast the whole effeminacy thing.
-Paint it.

More pics as the model gets done.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

looks amazing, my only critique would be even though it has breasts of sorts it doesnt look very feminine but I guess thats personal.. 

keep it up its a great looking model : )


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

A very nice start indeed.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

that is sweet looking. cant wait for it to be finished..nicely done. *thumbs up*


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

redmapa said:


> looks amazing, my only critique would be even though it has breasts of sorts it doesnt look very feminine but I guess thats personal..
> 
> keep it up its a great looking model : )


I agree with you, and thats why I need my milliput.

It also goes without saying that contrast is overstating the addition. From my experience, once the paint is on, conversion parts become much more subtle and understated which helps the model much more than obsequious additions.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

A thousand pardons to a fellow Necron player, but that chestpiece made me think of...







I understand the frustration of attempting to create a female-looking "Lord", though... good work! k:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh god I did lol.

I'm going to pry it off and shave it down a bit. I've noticed plastic glue isn't as adhesive on these finecast models. My plastic necrons won't come apart unless you force them,but these finecast models practically disassemble themselves.

A word on finecast. The model itself is great, but I don't understand why they didn't just use plastic. My plastic lychguard are choked with detail, so much so that I was terrified of de-sprueing them. The finecast model, however, wasn't any more detailed, but it feels kind of flimsy. The softer material is definitely easier to bend and cut though, so they are better for conversions by a long shot.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

More pics, with a few more bits. I added the large "lantern" on the end of the spine (one of the removed canisters from the p-caster), added the ends of two voidblades for a small buckler, and put the end of the rod on. Because of the plastic glue issues I may have to pin it.

Most importantly I pried off the breastplate (hurr hurr) and shaved the inside down quite a bit, and it did a lot for the model. The armor now looks more natural instead of just tacked on and it doesn't stick out as much. I like it very much now.


















































































I have to stop adding things now, or else this model will become too badass.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If I can be brutally honest here, I don't think a necron model is a good basis for a female necron. If you want a feminine look, you need something more slender.

I would also advise against the boobs. It just doesn't look right unless it's, as I said before, proportioned correctly.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I appreciate your honesty here serp, which is why I am currently working on it.


----------



## Shadow Stalkers (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd love to paint something like that.


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to agree with Serpion on this one.

I love Necrons. I love conversions. I love Necron conversions.

But there is something just plain wrong about a "female" Necron when they're all just robots and designed for function.

Good work cleaning up the model and reposing and adding to it, though. It looks great except for the fake tits.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A breastplate can be incorporated, but you will need to begin with a slender model and add the necron feel to it. 

If I may suggest it, my own ideas were centred on using the shadowseer model. She is slender enough to be feminine, and has a generic enough pose to work. Alternatively, Queen Khalida might be easier as she already has the egyptian motif attached to most of the model.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The more I work on this, the closer I get to proper proportions.

I followed your advice, Serp, and cut a bit from the waist and narrowed out the shoulders a bit. Its hard to tell from above because of the pauldrons, but straight on or from below its obvious. I also pried off the carapace again and this time I meticulously cut away almost the entire front of the model to create a space to set the carapace in, and it turned out great this time. I'll likely pry it off again and take even more off, because it still sticks out a little too far, but I'm definitely getting closer to the ideal shape. Because I have no milliput, I couldn't do much with the hips, so I added one of those groin covers to the exposed side to create the illusion that the hips were wider, and it worked wonderfully. I shaved a little off the shins too. I wanted it to have the proper proportions while still looking like a jacked up heavily armored berserker,and if I didn't get it, I came pretty close, I think.

The staff end keeps falling off. I'm definitely going to have to pin it once my order gets here and I do the staff conversion. Damn shame too, I thought finecast would eliminate pinning. At least it will be ten thousand times easier.

A few more shots before I am gone for the weekend:


----------



## Parasyte (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the model so far!
Your plastic glue conundrum would be due to the fact that finecast is resin not plastic, you would have better luck detaching all of the part and using superglue.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bring your boobs closer together, they are unnaturally far apart.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Bring your boobs closer together, they are unnaturally far apart.


And Djinn knows boobs... :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Look at mine everyday, my bad, my moobs .


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Final cut. I've literally cut off as much as I can without mutilating the model. It looks a hell of a lot better than when it started.

Hopefully my paints will arrive tomorrow or the day after so I can actually paint it instead of sitting here staring at it.

I'll do the final cleanup once its all dry, then wait.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Some more pics, my B&K order came in so I have my milliput and my bits now.


































































Only thing I am iffy on is those back arches. They make the model look sort of... I don't know. What do you guys think?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Final sculpt:










































Now, just to do the final cleanup and wait for my paint to arrive.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm loving it, specially the war scythe. Can't wait to see it cleaned up and painted.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Paint got delayed due to floods. Dammit! I hope it comes tomorrow, then I can take it with me when I leave for the weekend...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Gah, still nothing. It will be monday before I have anything new for you guys.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm really liking it so far. I was a little dubious of the breasts at first and it looked very cluttered, but now with the larger weapon and the back arches, as well as the modelling stuff you put on I think it looks fantastic, can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Agreed. Really nice looking and that little plate in front of the face makes the boobs look a bit more natural. I'll be keeping tabs on you from now on.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Basecoat!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Paint so far.

Still have to do a few details and the face.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the weapon and back decorations are working. I think the boobs are still suspect. Between the collar and the bust, your necron is frightfully well endowed, and that puts a ton of mass on the front of the model. And I'm not sure the fins balance it out.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Possibly, but that was actually the point. I wanted her to be colossal in stature. Heres more, with the face and some weapon details done. Only two things to do after this, and thats touch-up and basing.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello Iron Angel,

I like the conversion you have made, she has that "I'm going to jack you up" look about her.

Your weapon effects look pretty good with the green and it adds a nice change from the purple. One thing that strikes me tho is that the purple edging looks kinda rough, maybe go back with some black or boltgun metal, hard to tell which colors it is, and clean up the edges on and around the body.

Nontheless, keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright, some of you might not know, but I forgot to shake my can of purity seal, and after a half second of spraying my model already looked like it had been in a blizzard. After one strip and repaint, and a rebuild of the Proton Gun because it was easier and cleaner than stripping it, she is finito once more. This time, I will thoroughly shake and test the can of purity seal before using it.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks good bud. Glad to see the purity seal _:hack spit:_ incident didn't slow you down.

Thats a very nice effect you got on the blades - creepy green and glowy. Cracking job.:victory:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll be trying the varnish spray on something else first and seeing if it clumps again. If not, I'll spray this model.

And I'll shake the can this time as well.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

looking good. Keep it up!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The more I look at it, the more I'm actually glad the purity seal ruined the paint. I think the second paint job looks infinitely better than the first.


----------

